# Gel Systems: Honl vs Rogue? (and is 600EX's gel holder viable?)



## entlassen (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking for opinions into the Honl vs Rogue gel kit systems. Pros/Cons of one over the other. Any feedback would be appreciated! Haven't invested in either system yet.

Also, I am wondering if anybody here with a 600EX-RT actually uses the included gel holder? I know that if you use the official Canon-cut CTO that the speedlite will supposedly auto-detect its existence and modify the flash exposure. What happens if you cut your own gel and stick it into the holder? Anyway, I'm just wondering if anybody actually uses the Canon gel holder for real shoots or if it's just a gimmick.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2014)

entlassen said:


> Looking for opinions into the Honl vs Rogue gel kit systems. Pros/Cons of one over the other. Any feedback would be appreciated! Haven't invested in either system yet.
> 
> Also, I am wondering if anybody here with a 600EX-RT actually uses the included gel holder? I know that if you use the official Canon-cut CTO that the speedlite will supposedly auto-detect its existence and modify the flash exposure. What happens if you cut your own gel and stick it into the holder? Anyway, I'm just wondering if anybody actually uses the Canon gel holder for real shoots or if it's just a gimmick.



I don't use any of them, they are all to big, clumsy and expensive. I use these http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=rosco+gel+book&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search= $2.50 for hundreds of gels, I put a bit of gaffer tape on them and can reuse them again and again. also doing that you can still fit any other mod on.

The factory 600 gel holder is a bit crap, it is way to big and the flash only recognises two gel colours. You can cut your own but the holder restricts the use of additional modifiers and if the gel isn't one of the two factory colours you can confuse the cameras WB calculations.


----------



## entlassen (Jun 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I use these http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=rosco+gel+book&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search= $2.50 for hundreds of gels, I put a bit of gaffer tape on them and can reuse them again and again. also doing that you can still fit any other mod on.



Are those Rosco sample gels big enough to cover the 600EX-RT's large flashhead?


----------



## surapon (Jun 21, 2014)

entlassen said:


> Looking for opinions into the Honl vs Rogue gel kit systems. Pros/Cons of one over the other. Any feedback would be appreciated! Haven't invested in either system yet.
> 
> Also, I am wondering if anybody here with a 600EX-RT actually uses the included gel holder? I know that if you use the official Canon-cut CTO that the speedlite will supposedly auto-detect its existence and modify the flash exposure. What happens if you cut your own gel and stick it into the holder? Anyway, I'm just wondering if anybody actually uses the Canon gel holder for real shoots or if it's just a gimmick.



Dear friend Mr. entlassen .
Both of them are great lighting support, which I have both of then for 4-5 years---Yes, they are similar, but total difference usage
1) HonL is for snoot and reflector for indirected Flash light, and Just very tin package that can carry in our Backpack on the airplane very easy.
2) Roque is a Varies Spot Light( 16, 25 and 45 Degree of spot light ), That on is great for field/ studio light for hair light or Macro photography , to make the black back ground of high speed flash ( Out of the Camera hot shoe flash).

BIG BUT---Yes, If You want on camera flash( FOR BUSY SHOOTING PHOTOGRAPHERS, with no helper), I recommend $ 90 US Dollar GRASLON 4100 F = great PRODUCT FOR light, which I use for 4-5 years with Roque for hair light.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20419.msg385964#msg385964

Yes, For Indoor/ Out door Directed Light that make the Perfected Photos---And Separate The PRO from the Beginner----The Beginners use Directed Flash from the camera , and make the Model Flat Face and have the strong Shadow in he/ she's back--If the near by light color wall behind their back---But The PRO, Try to use the out of camera flash as side light with modified flash add on equipment for soft side light which make the model/ subject beautiful face with soft light and great shade and shadow to created 3D look.

Good Luck.
Surapon


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 22, 2014)

entlassen said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I use these http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=rosco+gel+book&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search= $2.50 for hundreds of gels, I put a bit of gaffer tape on them and can reuse them again and again. also doing that you can still fit any other mod on.
> ...



Yes, they are perfectly sized to do that, here is a picture of one of mine, but I sometimes use clear tape and they work perfectly. I have never had an issue with the small hole for the binder either.


----------



## entlassen (Jun 22, 2014)

surapon said:


> 1) HonL is for snoot and reflector for indirected Flash light, and Just very tin package that can carry in our Backpack on the airplane very easy.
> 2) Roque is a Varies Spot Light( 16, 25 and 45 Degree of spot light ), That on is great for field/ studio light for hair light or Macro photography , to make the black back ground of high speed flash ( Out of the Camera hot shoe flash).



I don't know if you are aware, but Rogue doesn't just make circular gels for its grid system. They also make gels that fit traditional speedlights.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/818019-REG/ExpoImaging_ROGUEGELS_U_Universal_Lighting_Filter_Kit.html

My original post was asking for a comparison between Honl's speedlight gel system vs Rogue's speedlight gel system.


----------



## notapro (Jun 22, 2014)

I share privatebydesign's observations on the factory gel holder for the 600EX-RT.

I have circular Rogue gels, as well as the "universal" set. They have served me well and are easy to use. In the attached photo, I used the "universal" filters to color a beige wall red. The circular banding (I don't know whether that is the appropriate term) in the red is not (was not) visible in the originial RAW file (which I no longer have).


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 22, 2014)

entlassen said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > 1) HonL is for snoot and reflector for indirected Flash light, and Just very tin package that can carry in our Backpack on the airplane very easy.
> ...



I can't recommend the Rouge "universal" gels, though I really like their Flashbenders, I got a free sample gel with something I got from them, one full power pop and the gel wrinkled under the heat. The Roscos are much more durable. I have never used the Honl system.



notapro said:


> The circular banding (I don't know whether that is the appropriate term) in the red is not (was not) visible in the originial RAW file (which I no longer have).



The banding is posterization, it is introduced when fine gradients in an image are compressed too much, same as the banding in my flash background. Either save your jpeg to a higher quality setting, or it might be the forum upload algorithm.


----------



## notapro (Jun 22, 2014)

That's too bad about the Rogue universal gels, pbd. I guess I've been lucky. I may purchase those Rosco samples. As for the posterization, you are right about the jpg compression. I don't know how many times that photo has been resaved, but in the beginning, even at near maximum quality, the jpg was not as good as a TIFF or, of course, the RAW file (because of the posterization). It was saved again (sRGB/for web) to upload for my post. I'd like to recreate that egg shot (used four lights; two to color the back wall red, one on either side of the egg, at different heights--used the 100mm f/2.8L Macro).


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi notapro,

You can get rid of the posterization in an image where you don't have a higher quality version anymore.

I just did this to yours, hope you don't mind?

Here is how I did it, in PS I copied the image as another layer, I then used the colour picker to make a selection of the red on the top layer, I then cut the selection to prevent bleed, I then applied a Gaussian blur to the red that was left on that layer, I then made a layer mask to clean the edges of the black and the egg. Then flattened and we were done. A couple of minutes whilst watching some TV!


----------



## markphoto (Jun 22, 2014)

I use the Rogue gel kit system and it works fine for weddings. However, as Syl Arena has mentioned, the Honl system allows for a faster change of gels if time is a factor (setting sun). If I buy more, next time I'm trying the Honl system. 




entlassen said:


> Looking for opinions into the Honl vs Rogue gel kit systems. Pros/Cons of one over the other. Any feedback would be appreciated! Haven't invested in either system yet.
> 
> Also, I am wondering if anybody here with a 600EX-RT actually uses the included gel holder? I know that if you use the official Canon-cut CTO that the speedlite will supposedly auto-detect its existence and modify the flash exposure. What happens if you cut your own gel and stick it into the holder? Anyway, I'm just wondering if anybody actually uses the Canon gel holder for real shoots or if it's just a gimmick.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 24, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> entlassen said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for opinions into the Honl vs Rogue gel kit systems. Pros/Cons of one over the other. Any feedback would be appreciated! Haven't invested in either system yet.
> ...


+1 The canon gel holder is absolute garbage and don't waste money on canons ludicrously overpriced gels.

The speedstrap system with velcro correction gels from honl fit really snug and haven't fallen apart on me yet on full power. The only complaint would be is there is the tiniest leak of white light from the sides but if you decide to cut & velcro your own gels, you can wrap it around the sides to fix that.

All in all, I still use the old system of gelling with velcro because I haven't found anything faster.


----------



## winglet (Jul 4, 2014)

I started out with Honl and still like the system. The gels started to get pretty beat up after a couple of years so now I just buy a sheet of whatever I need, mostly 1/2 and full CTO, and some greens to correct fluorescent and velcro my own.

I tried the sampler pack but I found I needed multiples of certain gels and didn't need 98% of the rest. So now I just get exactly what I need, for cheap.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/44201-REG/Rosco_RS340811_3408_Filter_RoscoSun.html

$6.50 a sheet and just cut it to whatever I need and stick my own velcro on and use the Honl strap. I like leaving the strap on the head for other modifiers like a snoot or flag plus I hate tape residue!

Having said that I like the Rogue grid system better than Honl. Smaller and more flexible.


----------



## Joe M (Jul 4, 2014)

entlassen said:


> Looking for opinions into the Honl vs Rogue gel kit systems. Pros/Cons of one over the other. Any feedback would be appreciated! Haven't invested in either system yet.
> 
> Also, I am wondering if anybody here with a 600EX-RT actually uses the included gel holder? I know that if you use the official Canon-cut CTO that the speedlite will supposedly auto-detect its existence and modify the flash exposure. What happens if you cut your own gel and stick it into the holder? Anyway, I'm just wondering if anybody actually uses the Canon gel holder for real shoots or if it's just a gimmick.


I feel you pain with the Canon "gel holder". I'm sure there are some people out there who like this thing but you can safely put me in the "Canon made a great flash and messed up with the gel feature" camp. It does work, but not well and it's niggly and takes too much room in the gear bag when you're hauling a bunch of flashes around on a shoot day. 
I used to just cut my own gels and tape them on. As most others have already mentioned, you're then saving a ton of cash by buying a large sheet. You're also not limited to the two gels Canon's holder recognizes. Although, you can use other colours but have to ensure you don't cover the sensors under the flash head and change your WB manually as you normally would with a gel. 
I have shelled out for a set of Rouges lately as they were on a great sale and now instead of taping, I've got a set of silicone bands to hold the gels on. As far as I know, the gels are made by Lee and have been durable so far for me. Nothing against any brand that uses velcro but it's a personal thing with me that I don't like anything velcro.


----------

